# Shooting can @ 50 ft. w/ my new Lee Silva PFS



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Second day of shooting my first PFS ever














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Turk !


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Turk !


Thank you kind sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Good shooting bro. Those are the fun kind of slingshots! Well.. you know.. funnerer..


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

pult421 said:


> Good shooting bro. Those are the fun kind of slingshots! Well.. you know.. funnerer..


Oh yeah !!! LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting, considering it is new to you ... more experience with it, and your score will improve.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Really nice lil frame! Love the band attachments. Nice shooting. Thanks for the video


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

